# blue ray disc or DVD dual layer or something new



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 9, 2006)

What your opinion abut this !!


----------



## freakanomics (Sep 9, 2006)

@mohammed_intekhab: U got the spelling wrong, mate. It is Blu-ray not BLUE-Ray.
 Anyway, voted for the blu-ray. It incorporates better technology and has better storage capacity( 25 GB on a single layer blu-ray disc and 50 GB on a dual layer blu-ray disc). 

More info on www.blu-ray.com/info/.


----------



## k_blues24 (Sep 9, 2006)

I will definitely go with the Blu-ray


----------



## blueshift (Sep 9, 2006)

anybody heard of hddvd?


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 9, 2006)

what difference is it gonna make. i'll go with whatever is cheaper when they both become commercially available here


----------



## SolidSnake (Sep 10, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> what difference is it gonna make. i'll go with whatever is cheaper when they both become commercially available here


 
I agree, I'll them when they are available here in Palika Bazaar.


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 10, 2006)

hey friends i heard that Blue Ray drive is worth rs 44000 of Sony is that true? pls reply me fast, i have seen it one site


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 1, 2006)

thats true


----------



## soham (Oct 1, 2006)

Why are you comparing Blu-ray with DVD dual layer and where is HD-DVD? I dont think you have much idea of the next-gen DVD formats. Currently HD-DVD is leading the pack in movies as HD-DVD look much better due their use of VC-1 codec for compression. Whereas Blu-ray use Mpeg-2HD encoder. This should change when H.264/AVC codecs become available to the authors. The future is with Blu-ray.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 7, 2006)

i think blu ray will be a flop ...... its too costly again .....


----------

